# Anyone know where you can by Lions Shirts



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

Am trying to get hold of a British lions rugby shirt, but every Adidas shop I go to doesn't seem to stock them, nor do the go sports or stadium shops. 

Has anyone see any British Lions shirts anywhere?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea, although I doubt they'll be easy to find.

You might want to try contacting local rugby clubs to see if they have any ideas though. Google 'rugby clubs dubai' and you'll get links to the Exiles and Hurrucanes.

-


----------



## Mark1966 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lions Shirt*

Best and likely only place is Queensway Shopping Centre, Weston Corporation on the ground floor. They're original, all sizes and $119sing each.
Hope its of help
Mark1966



QUOTE=Spadge;144522]Hi,

Am trying to get hold of a British lions rugby shirt, but every Adidas shop I go to doesn't seem to stock them, nor do the go sports or stadium shops. 

Has anyone see any British Lions shirts anywhere?[/QUOTE]


----------

